# Good Weekend...



## rdneckhntr (May 14, 2007)

Heres a few pics of the fish I caught over the weekend...I caught the gar Thursday(not me holding it), then I caught the smallie saturday and the walleye(my first) sunday... creek chubs, roostertail, and tube...


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 14, 2007)

Smallie and walleye...


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2007)

Nice job, the gar looks cool!


----------



## Zman (May 14, 2007)

Nice fish! I'm not positive, but it looks like you got a sauger there, not a walleye. They're some cool lookin fish!


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 14, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nice job, the gar looks cool!



Yea it was dead lol...those things put up a heck of a fight...


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 14, 2007)

Zman said:


> Nice fish! I'm not positive, but it looks like you got a sauger there, not a walleye. They're some cool lookin fish!



Well then I reckon it's my first sauger. How can you tell the difference in them? My uncle told me it was a walleye but he doesnt fish for them...


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Zman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish! I'm not positive, but it looks like you got a sauger there, not a walleye. They're some cool lookin fish!
> ...



I would have to agree with Zman....

https://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/sauger.htm


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 14, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> rdneckhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Zman said:
> ...



Well Im gonna agree with you guys. All i know is that thing was 16 1/2" long and it hammered a tube bait that was settin on the bottom.


----------



## Zman (May 14, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Well Im gonna agree with you guys. All i know is that thing was 16 1/2" long and it hammered a tube bait that was settin on the bottom.



That's a great catch then! I used to catch quite a few in the 3 Rivers around Pittsburgh, and mostly on tubes and fatheads. I don't think I ever caught one over 16". After you catch a few walleye and sauger you'll start to see the difference.

The most obvious to me, back then, was the dark, detailed patches all over the sauger. Where I fished, the sauger had light and dark brown shades and the walleye had a slightly greener tint. And the spots on the fins. Even the eye, if I remember correctly is much more white where the walleye I think was more reflective.

The difficult thing for me is identifying a saugeye, which was a hybrid walleye/sauger.


----------

